# Air Cannon Help



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know there was a post a few weeks back about an air cannon, but I have a lot of questions and didn't want to hijack that thread. I would like to build an air cannon this year for my home haunt (and try not to spend lots of money). I have no experience what so ever with pneumatics and things like this, but I have been researching for the past week and want to learn. I still have questions though, and any help would be appreciated!

*Solenoid*
I'm leaning towards not using the dishwasher solenoid, like in Death Lords' $20 air cannon, but I want to keep simple. So, I was looking for another option. I have seen both 3 and 2 way solenoids, and don't know what is better. I've looked at frightprops 1/2in 2 way solenoid, but was looking for a cheaper option. If I have to spend that much, I will do it though. Also, what power? AC110, DC12, or DC24?

*Triggers*
I thought about it, and I think having a hand trigger will be the best option for me. (I'm pretty easy to convince otherwise though!) If I go with DC power, I will need a DC trigger, right? Or am I totally wrong?

Also, this will be the only air powered prop in my haunt, and I have a 15 gallon air compressor. Can I hook it up straight to the compressor, or do I need a local reservoir of air?

Sorry for all of the noob questions! Thanks.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't know how much the Frightprops one is, but I've used a 12v 1" Solenoid for a lawn sprinkler system for mine. I got the valves from Home Depot in the plumbing section, $16.00 each. Only problem I've ever had with them is honking when the pressure is over 120psi (not good) and under 30psi (multiple shots).

You can certainly hook it straight up to your compressor, but if you are going to be firing it multiple times, you may need additional storage. I personally bought a 5 gallon reserve tank and ran 1/4" line to it so the compressor noise wouldn't be an issue. 

Finally, 
If you want to add a little bit to the scare, get a windshield wiper fluid reservoir with pump (you can get 'em online cheap) and pump a little water into the barrel before you fire. We made a trigger out of a couple of buttons mounted on a stick of 1/2" PVC, one button adds water, one fires off the cannon. All told the project was in the $50 range and is a big hit...

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just made a Video describing the build of NJ Hookermans version of the "Dump Valve" or "2 Valve" air cannon. It is Definately NOT the cheapest way to go but it offers the most control and can use less air by allowing the user to make very short bursts. With the tank, Selenoid, Dump Valve and fittings I believe it was under $100

It was based on this version. Air Cannon 2.0

If you would like I'll update this post and Link the Video here once it's uploaded.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a video of the air cannon that I made. I've used it for about 3 years with no problems.






Also, here is a link to a parts list that I put together - http://thisisthewaytheworldends.com/halloween-air-cannon-honk-free/

All together it cost less than $100.

charlie


----------



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I went to Home Depot today and got all of the parts for charlie's air cannon, just for the sake of time because I could go and get all of the parts, rather than ordering them online. 

@charlie, im assuming you just plugged the 24v wall plug into a surge protector and used the switch on that to trigger it? Or did you use an actual hand trigger like the one on fright props? 

Again, thanks guys!


----------



## Woodland Haunters (Oct 28, 2012)

niblique71 said:


> I just made a Video describing the build of NJ Hookermans version of the "Dump Valve" or "2 Valve" air cannon. It is Definately NOT the cheapest way to go but it offers the most control and can use less air by allowing the user to make very short bursts. With the tank, Selenoid, Dump Valve and fittings I believe it was under $100
> 
> It was based on this version. Air Cannon 2.0
> 
> If you would like I'll update this post and Link the Video here once it's uploaded.


Hello,
I just got my dump valve in and am waiting on y 3 way 3/8" solenoid from FrightProps, but I a wanting to find out about adding a regulator. My question is, do I need to keep the blow off valve and gauge that came with my tank and add it like NJ Hookermans did to his cannon, or can I get rid of it and add the regulator??? If I can add the regulator where would be the best place to put it? I would assume it would have to be connected to the solenoid before the air line hose from the main compressor, but I'm not sure.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and if you still have the video of yours I would like to see it.

Thanks,
Marshall


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

mc1971 said:


> Hello,
> I just got my dump valve in and am waiting on y 3 way 3/8" solenoid from FrightProps, but I a wanting to find out about adding a regulator. My question is, do I need to keep the blow off valve and gauge that came with my tank and add it like NJ Hookermans did to his cannon, or can I get rid of it and add the regulator??? If I can add the regulator where would be the best place to put it? I would assume it would have to be connected to the solenoid before the air line hose from the main compressor, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, and if you still have the video of yours I would like to see it.
> ...


As I mentioned in your PM, Keep the Pop-off valve as it is rated to protect the tank from overpressurizing.

Here are the Videos of the air cannon build and a few others related videos


----------



## Woodland Haunters (Oct 28, 2012)

niblique71 said:


> As I mentioned in your PM, Keep the Pop-off valve as it is rated to protect the tank from overpressurizing.
> 
> Here are the Videos of the air cannon build and a few others related videos


Thanks again for all the help, and the videos. I really do appreciate it.


----------

